# Two questions re working in Athens



## WriteOn (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi,

Is there a website / listing of global companies with offices in Athens (so I can send out my cv for work?)

Would anyone know the average salary for a qualified hairdresser - to work in an average salon (ie not the best /most expensive salon , but also not the cheapest)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

WriteOn said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there a website / listing of global companies with offices in Athens (so I can send out my cv for work?)
> 
> Would anyone know the average salary for a qualified hairdresser - to work in an average salon (ie not the best /most expensive salon , but also not the cheapest)


hi & welcome

I guess the first question has to be . do you need a work permit to work in Greece?

if not - what line of work are you in? it might help the 'locals' point you in the right direction


----------



## WriteOn (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi, thanks for responding.

I am a dual citizen (Greek / Australian) so am ok re: work permits etc.

I am currently looking for a marketing / communications / business development type of role. I am relatively senior (have worked at director / department head level for global organisations based in the UK) but am realistic enough to realise thatan equivalent role would be a stretch. My written / verbal greek is intermediate - it improves with time spent in Greece.

My husband - (also a dual citizen - hasnt done national service in Greece but is prepared to if required) is an account manager (similar to me above - but more on the sales side). Years ago he was a hairdresser - and is prepared to go back to it if it means one of us is working / earning some money.


----------



## luckyu (Sep 26, 2011)

WriteOn said:


> Hi, thanks for responding.
> 
> I am a dual citizen (Greek / Australian) so am ok re: work permits etc.
> 
> ...


Hello!
As far as I know, from a friend who is a hairdresser as well, salaries are usually around the minimum, which is 700 euros or something, plus the tips that you may get. He can however work freelance as well, but it will take some time until he finds customers, but at least there is always the option.


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but don't you need local credentials to work as a hairdresser in Greece? If he worked as a hairdresser in another country and has a diploma from a school, he may need to have it reviewed by some body in Greece and approved if possible. I'm not sure about this, but might not be a bad idea to find out.


----------



## WriteOn (Aug 30, 2011)

thank you very much for responding. this is really helpful.


luckyu said:


> Hello!
> As far as I know, from a friend who is a hairdresser as well, salaries are usually around the minimum, which is 700 euros or something, plus the tips that you may get. He can however work freelance as well, but it will take some time until he finds customers, but at least there is always the option.


----------



## WriteOn (Aug 30, 2011)

You may be right - we have been advised to have our original qualifications translated into greek (and verified that the original documents were translated by a recognised body... we're still looking into that, but if anyone knows and you can let me know - then that would be great



wka said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but don't you need local credentials to work as a hairdresser in Greece? If he worked as a hairdresser in another country and has a diploma from a school, he may need to have it reviewed by some body in Greece and approved if possible. I'm not sure about this, but might not be a bad idea to find out.


----------



## freezez (Oct 6, 2011)

*Work in Athens*



WriteOn said:


> Hi, thanks for responding.
> 
> I am a dual citizen (Greek / Australian) so am ok re: work permits etc.
> 
> ...


Hi, I saw your ad on the forum - I happen to be looking for people to work with me (sales/business development). It's commission-based work for a new company in Greece with very good prospects, actually the recession is 'favourable' for this company's concept! If you are interested, please contact me.


----------

